

The Mill microprocessor architecture - Ivan Godard explains more - qubitsam
http://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&itc=eetimes_sitedefault&doc_id=1320128&page_number=1

======
snori74
Sounds pretty interesting especially as my first computer was a stack-based
B6500. Looks like it'll be five years before we have any idea whether it will
fly or not, but then if you think back to RIRC or the history or ARM (or even
Bitcoin!) then you'll realise how murky things can be at the start...

